# calling contest info.



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I was just wondering if you guys might know of any goose calling contests here in ND. I'd love to attend one to learn a little more, and maybe advance my skills. Who knows, I might even enter one. I'm sure I would get put in my place REAL quick  but it would be fun. Thanks guys!

P.S. - I think SD has one at their state fair, maybe something for us to think about getting together?


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Cabelas had one this past fall. It's not ND but it's pretty close. Didn't scheels have one too.:run:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's a couple coming up in February. The Northstar Regional Open is going to be held the first weekend in Bloomington, MN. There will be a lot of excellent callers there. There's also the Brookings Open which is usually held in mid to late February but I don't think a date has been picked yet. Scheel's had the first state sanctioned contest last September in Fargo. I'm sure there will be another one held next year.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

hey matt do you know of any that will be in washington sometime is the near future.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Turk,

One of my best friends puts on the state sanctioned contest in WA every year. This last year it was in Moses Lake.

Here is the link to his site: http://www.contestcaller.com/

f


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the Northstar is going to be rescheduled to a later date due a conflict with the Mississippi Valley contests in Burlington, IA the same weekend. At least thats what I had heard.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has any word on the Northstar contest in Bloomington. Or the Mississippi Valley contest in Burlington, IA. Thanks for your help. Is there a web site that list all these?? Thanks


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

The one in Burlington IA. is on Feb. 5. The web sight for this is callingclassic.com. It should be a heck of a contest. I know I'll be there to watch. My 8 yr old nephew is going to compete in the youth division. He just loves those dang callin' contests. He's pretty6 good at it also.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Northstar is still up in the air.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too heard the northstar was going to be moved. my buddy was thinking about calling in it.


----------

